

Ask HN:  What makes a programming language fun? - j_baker

I'd never really put much thought into it, but lately I've been thinking a lot about what it is that makes a language <i>fun</i> to use.  I've put a lot of thought into what it is that makes a language useful, but not so much about what makes a language fun.  So I figured this would be the best place to ask.<p>So let me put it to you this way, what features would you want to have in a language that you would hack with in your spare time?  What features would make you <i>not</i> want to hack with it in your spare time?
======
jawngee
jrockway makes programming languages fun!

